# Foye expected to sign with the Clippers?



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

> The Clippers are expected to sign free agent guard Randy Foye, according to a report from the Los Angeles Times.
> 
> Read more: http://realgm.com/src_wiretap_archi...expected_to_sign_with_clippers/#ixzz0t8mWbleA


Thoughts?


----------



## MicCheck12 (Aug 12, 2005)

none. **** sucks.


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

is foye a legit back up pg? or is he still an undersized sg with limited effectiveness in the nba? the clips really need to focus on filling the void left from the departures of gooden, outlaw, and blake. where do we go from here? with all the top free agents off the market, who do we sign? randy foye can not be our best pick up this summer in free angency.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Foye is not a huge pick up, but he's a very talented guard, just check out his last year in minnesota when they gave him some solid playing time, he's very capable & possibly great back up for Baron & Gordon.

The question is... how much is he going to get? It better be below the mid level.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Davis...Bledsoe...Warren
Gordon...Foye
Gomes...Aminu
Griffin
Kaman...Jordan

Not bad.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Looks like Foye was signed for 2 years, $8.5 million.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Not a bad pickup, though I don't really think it was a necessary move considering they landed two guards in the draft. Probably would have been better suited picking up another PF or another wing, depending on where they plan play Aminu the majority of the time.


----------



## Scatter (Jul 6, 2010)

I really like the gomes pick up
Aminu really looks like a good draft pick also but i mean he looks like the same thing as griffin, i dont think he could handle the ball good enough or shoot the ball good enough to be a 3 so im thinkin hellback up griffin.. B. Diddy gordon gomes griffin and Kaman with aminu and foye off the bench.. sounds like the clipps are heading in the right direction.. but then again? arent we saying this every season?


----------



## Boateng (Oct 20, 2009)

I just hope to see the clips get in the playoffs, possibly if Randy Foye works hard can earn himself 6th man honors.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

I'm glad this happened; I was starting to think the Clips were competent.


----------

